# WoW Zu wenig FPS und FPS-Einbrüche trotz akzeptabler Hardware



## RushHourRambo (3. September 2016)

*WoW Zu wenig FPS und FPS-Einbrüche trotz akzeptabler Hardware*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir neulich einen Laptop, Acer Aspire ES1-521, zugelegt und bekomme trotz akzeptabler Hardware meiner Meinung nach zu wenig FPS, meistens zwischen 20 und 30 in Levelgebieten, in Städten sogar unter 10 FPS. Teilweise sind auch Einbrüche der Frames in manchen Kämpfen zu verzeichnen, also von 30 auf 13FPS. Treiber alle auf aktuellen Stand und alle Addons deaktiviert, Sichtweite und alles auf niedriger Einstellung. GameBooster 3 von Razer wird auch verwendet. 
Hier mal das System:

Prozessor: AMD Quad-Core Prozessor A8-6410 2 GHz (Boost bis 2.4 GHz)
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R5 Graphics (4574 MB Gesamtspeicher)
RAM: 8GB DDR3 L Memory
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home (64 Bit)

Wollte fragen ob irgendjemand Rat weiß wie ich die FPS erhöhen kann bzw wie ich flüssig spielen kann.
Danke erstmal, hoffe auf schnelle Antwort


----------



## Chinaquads (3. September 2016)

*AW: WoW Zu wenig FPS und FPS-Einbrüche trotz akzeptabler Hardware*

WOW liegt AMD Karten nicht besonders. Welche R5 Grafikkarte ist es genau ? Liegst du im CPU oder GPU Limit ?

In welcher Auflösung wird gespielt ?

Ich habe gelesen, das die Grafikleistung mit einer HD4200 vergleichbar ist, damit ist WOW nicht spielbar. Starte das Spiel doch mal in 640x480, da solltest du auf spielbare Frameraten kommen, sofern die CPU nicht vorher limitiert...

Oder eine noch niedrigere Auflösung am besten...

Das Notebook ist keineswegs zum ernsthaften WOW zocken geeignet.


----------



## Deathranger (9. September 2016)

*AW: WoW Zu wenig FPS und FPS-Einbrüche trotz akzeptabler Hardware*

cpu und grafikkarte ist viel zu low,  musst du leider dir ein ordenliches system zusammen bauen, am besten ein i5 und eine gtx 1060 dann solltest du ordenlich spielen können, 
und max 8gb ram aber am besten 16gb


----------



## Cinnayum (9. September 2016)

*AW: WoW Zu wenig FPS und FPS-Einbrüche trotz akzeptabler Hardware*



Deathranger schrieb:


> cpu und grafikkarte ist viel zu low,  musst du leider dir ein ordenliches system zusammen bauen, am besten ein i5 und eine gtx 1060 dann solltest du ordenlich spielen können,
> und max 8gb ram aber am besten 16gb



So ein Käse.
Erstens ist das ein Laptop und kein System zum Zusammenbauen.
Zweitens ist so dicke Hardware überhaupt nicht nötig.

Ich spiele seit Jahren mit dem Laptop aus der Signatur und erreiche passable Frameraten bei anständiger Optik, auch in Raids.

Verlink mal bitte einen Screenshot von GPU-Z von deiner Grafikkarte und vollziehe nach, ob die überhaupt aktiviert ist, wenn WoW läuft.
Falls es eine integrierte Grafik ist, wird sie das wohl. Da hat der Treiber eh keine Wahl.
Was dann sein kann, ist, dass die TDP die Nutzung der IGP deutlich limitiert.

Dann würde, solange sie nicht zu heiß wird und die CPU wenig zu tun hat, die Grafik relativ hoch getaktet und alles läuft ganz gut.
Sobald mehr los ist, wird die IGP heruntergetaktet, weil die CPU im Budget Vorrang hat.

Auch solltest du uns deine Grafikeinstellungen mal mit einem Screenshot mitteilen.
Du solltest diese auf Stufe 5 setzen und eventuell die Sichtweite noch auf 4 regeln und die Beleuchtungsqualität von hoch auf gut stellen.
Das sollte jede halbwegs passable Grafikkarte seit 2011-12 hinkriegen.

Die Auflösung sollte 1366x768 oder 1600x900 erstmal nicht übersteigen.
Im "Erweitert"-Menü musst du "Eingabeverzögerung verringern" ausschalten, genau wie evtl. eingestellte Vollbild-SSAA Modi.
Auf meiner kleinen Nvidia ist MSAA aus und Post-Process auf FXAA niedrig, das kostet keine Leistung. Wie es bei AMD-Karten ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Die Renderskalierung sollte auch 100% betragen.

Vsync an oder aus ist unerheblich. Wenn es an ist, sollte aber auch Tripple-Buffering aktiviert sein. Diese Einstellungen sind leider in 2 Menüs verteilt.

Wenn nun das Spiel in Questgebieten ganz gut läuft und in heftigen Szenen stark einbricht, versuch mal in Windows-Energieoptionen den maximalen CPU-Takt auf 85% zu setzen.
Dadurch spart der CPU-Part locker 20-25% Energie ein (weil auch weniger VCore anliegt), die für die Grafik zur Verfügung steht. (im Falle einer IGP ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte, wie gesagt, GPZ-Z Screenshot bitte posten)


----------

